
Mumbling Is a Clever Data-Compression Trick - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-mumbling-isnt-a-sign-of-lazinessits-a-clever-data_compression-trick
======
stevebmark
Have you noticed how Nautilus regularly reaches the front page, more often
than any other domain, but has disproportionately fewer comments than the
articles around it?

~~~
gremlinsinc
I love nautilus articles for about the first 40-50%..then I get bored cause
they provide too much info, lol. I end up moving on, plus they're more 'info'
related than controversial so there's really less to discuss about them
usually than say something about global warming.

I think the length and fullness of articles might make it so people are less
prone to leave comments. I only checked on this one because I was curious what
others thought of humans using natural compression techniques on language.

------
combatentropy
Linguists continue to refute the grammarhounds. Oh there's a good reason for
double negatives, split infinitives, ain't, and mumbling. I'm okay with most
of that, though I feel a bit ill at ease with total licentiousness. Anyway,
what if one day we find a neurological or sociological justification for being
a grammarhound?

